# More puppies than you know what to do with...



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pure heaven


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Cuddly puppies*

Cuddlypuppies


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been in heaven with these 6 little adorable pups, as you can see we have taken every opportunity to "socialise" them..... Missing them already (poor human mummy!!) my best Friend, although we are suspecting doggy mummy is very relieved of suckle duties!! Xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They are adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mean Mummy - how could you deprive poor little Billy of one of these furry beauties?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Scrummy scrum scrmdiddlyumptious! Ooh what lovely furry faces and a very happy Billy....no wine box though?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Scrummy scrum scrmdiddlyumptious! Ooh what lovely furry faces and a very happy Billy....no wine box though?


..... Empty & in the bin!!  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey what did you do in another life to deserve this overdose of cute and cuddly adorableness?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fairlie I have that many pictures & videos of them.... I just used to go into the puppy room (dining room) lie down & they would all come running and climbing and biting and licking and sniffing, it was virtually impossible to get up again.
My friend has kept one of the girls, they were a beautiful litter - although I am biased.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Does this one look naughty??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Teething on my Christmas socks!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And is this the best puppy grin ever.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Mean Mummy - how could you deprive poor little Billy of one of these furry beauties?


Marzi..... Billy asked me for a tiger as a pet yesterday after watching "tigers in the house" (fab programme & sad)
And yes I am mean..... As I had to refuse that request also!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Marzi..... Billy asked me for a tiger as a pet yesterday after watching "tigers in the house" (fab programme & sad)
> And yes I am mean..... As I had to refuse that request also!!


Think I would have to refuse that request too. Loved the programme, but goodness those Tigers were a handful in the house! 

Those puppies are gorgeous. Yummy! 

Thinking Phoebe would have very pretty puppies......am thinking.......:decision::decision:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Think I would have to refuse that request too. Loved the programme, but goodness those Tigers were a handful in the house!
> 
> Those puppies are gorgeous. Yummy!
> 
> Thinking Phoebe would have very pretty puppies......am thinking.......:decision::decision:


Ooooo phoebes puppies..... I did think about ruby, it would be too much working full time as well  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well.....you know....she's done the deed now. Once she is two. Will see.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey has made me think of a new kind of therapy, a puppy bath. You go in a room teaming with puppies. You lie down and get a full treatment from writhing, wriggling, kissing, snuggling, chomping, adorable warm, slug like pups. My theory is that it would cure absolutely everything. I would pay top dollar for an hour long puppy bath, easily better than a massage or session with a chiropractor.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Tracey has made me think of a new kind of therapy, a puppy bath. You go in a room teaming with puppies. You lie down and get a full treatment from writhing, wriggling, kissing, snuggling, chomping, adorable warm, slug like pups. My theory is that it would cure absolutely everything. I would pay top dollar for an hour long puppy bath, easily better than a massage or session with a chiropractor.


Haha, sounds good. Depends who's doing the massage though


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey has made me think of a new kind of therapy, a puppy bath. You go in a room teaming with puppies. You lie down and get a full treatment from writhing, wriggling, kissing, snuggling, chomping, adorable warm, slug like pups. My theory is that it would cure absolutely everything. I would pay top dollar for an hour long puppy bath, easily better than a massage or session with a chiropractor.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSmkv1gyDtg


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant! I see he stole my idea. Crikey if all those puppies were like baby Rufus that man would be on his way to emerg with a zillion puncture wounds by now.  Thanks Datun.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - that was me, minus 9 puppies & they were slightly smaller!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh Tracey, what a lovely time you must have been having, guess I am lucky as I get to groom some nice dogs but of course they don't particularly enjoy the experience, although I did one gorgeous spaniel not long ago, she just wanted to sit close and gaze into my eyes, so gentle but not easy to get on with the groom as she was a hefty lass!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Ooh Tracey, what a lovely time you must have been having, guess I am lucky as I get to groom some nice dogs but of course they don't particularly enjoy the experience, although I did one gorgeous spaniel not long ago, she just wanted to sit close and gaze into my eyes, so gentle but not easy to get on with the groom as she was a hefty lass!


Haha yes dawn, ...... I meant to thank you for cutting my hair!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha yes dawn, ...... I meant to thank you for cutting my hair!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

just relieved there was no anal gland emptying..!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is why I love doing puppy classes  we have a fresh load of pups every six weeks and help them on their way with their new lives and see them grow. Some then do the follow on class and we get to see them for a further couple of months by which time they are well on their way to becoming the dogs their owners wanted when they first got a pup 

Our current class is cockapoo, llasapoo, maltipoo, labrador, pug and mini schnauzer 

Our follow on current class is 4 labs, a GSD and a visla


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> That is why I love doing puppy classes  we have a fresh load of pups every six weeks and help them on their way with their new lives and see them grow. Some then do the follow on class and we get to see them for a further couple of months by which time they are well on their way to becoming the dogs their owners wanted when they first got a pup
> 
> Our current class is cockapoo, llasapoo, maltipoo, labrador, pug and mini schnauzer
> 
> Our follow on current class is 4 labs, a GSD and a visla


All These stud poodles must be having a great time!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tinman said:


> All These stud poodles must be having a great time!!


Yep - we have so many poodle crosses I doubt there are many more combinations we have not yet had


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> All These stud poodles must be having a great time!!


have seen a funny facebook post with a pictures of loads of different oodle's n poo's with the caption 'I have come to the conclusion that a poodle will **** just about anything!"'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> have seen a funny facebook post with a pictures of loads of different oodle's n poo's with the caption 'I have come to the conclusion that a poodle will **** just about anything!"'


Haha!! I don't do Facebook! But I like the sound of thar post.... Is it repostable on this thread for me?? X


----------

